# Fail to install cmake from ports



## YZMSQ (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, there:
Just want to install cmake from my ports but an error occurs. Here is the error message:

```
justin@zust.pts/0 devel/cmake % sudo make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for cmake-2.8.4
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for cmake-2.8.4.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for cmake-2.8.4
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for cmake-2.8.4
===>  Configuring for cmake-2.8.4
---------------------------------------------
CMake 2.8.4, Copyright 2000-2009 Kitware, Inc.
C compiler on this system is: cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing
C++ compiler on this system is: c++ -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing
---------------------------------------------
Error when bootstrapping CMake:
Cannot find appropriate Makefile processor on this system.
Please specify one using environment variable MAKE.
---------------------------------------------
Log of errors: /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.4/Bootstrap.cmk/cmake_bootstrap.log
---------------------------------------------
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to kde@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"[color="Red"]/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.4/config.log[/color]" including the output of
the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.
```

However, there's no such file called config.log as the error message says, indeed.


```
justin@zust.pts/0 devel/cmake % cat /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.4/config.log
cat: /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.4/config.log: No such file or directory
```

So,could you help me fix it? I have the latest ports tree. Thank you in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 7, 2011)

I had the same problem (a slightly different error though). Grab the package, it works fine:

[cmd=]pkg_add -r cmake[/cmd]


----------



## YZMSQ (Mar 8, 2011)

Seems like that using package is the only way to solve the problem at this time. Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 8, 2011)

More ports are showing up with make problems (libX11 complains about 'make uncaptured' (?), some qt ports complain about 'byte order', and I've also seen OP's error scroll by). It's all make-related.

And whilst typing this, I caught one again:


```
Making all in src
cd util && make
[B]make: don't know how to make uncaptured. Stop[/B]
*** Error code 2

Stop in /tmp/usr/ports/x11/libX11/work/libX11-1.3.6/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/usr/ports/x11/libX11/work/libX11-1.3.6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/libX11.

===>>> make failed for x11/libX11
===>>> Aborting update
```

There's nothing by way of flags or make.conf settings that could cause this. It did show up after switching to 8.2-STABLE (two consecutive installs, weeks apart).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 8, 2011)

Addendum: the problems only manifest in the 'install' phase:


```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/automake14
# make [I](fine)[/I]
# make all [I](fine)[/I]
# make install
===>  Installing for automake-1.4.6_6
===>   automake-1.4.6_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>   automake-1.4.6_6 depends on executable: automake-wrapper - found
===>   automake-1.4.6_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/automake14 already installed
Making install in .
/bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/bin
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 555 automake /usr/local/bin/automake-1.4
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 555 aclocal /usr/local/bin/aclocal-1.4
make 
make: don't know how to make uncaptured. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /tmp/usr/ports/devel/automake14/work/automake-1.4-p6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/usr/ports/devel/automake14/work/automake-1.4-p6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/usr/ports/devel/automake14/work/automake-1.4-p6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/automake14.
```


----------



## jgh@ (Mar 8, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Addendum: the problems only manifest in the 'install' phase:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I found this issue, as well, with libX11, and vim. I was able to do the following to get x11/libX11 build and install:

```
make clean
make -DUSE_GMAKE install
```

However, I am not having the same luck with building vim.

```
configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --with-gtk-prefix
===>  Building for vim-7.3.121
make: don't know how to make uncaptured. Stop
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm currently reinstalling all my ports with a back-breaking series of *-x* exceptions. I'll post that list when I'm finally done restarting the portmaster run with *-R* for ~700 ports..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 8, 2011)

Right, these are the ports I had to e*x*clude from a portmaster-reinstall run of all my installed ports. If someone spots a pattern, we're halfway there when it comes to solving this problem.


```
cmake-2.8.4
qt4-moc-4.7.1
qt4-rcc-4.7.1
qt4-uic-4.7.1
libX11-1.3.6,1
djbfft-0.76_2
jbigkit-1.6
automake-1.4.6_6
apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.2.1.3.10
audiofile-0.2.7
neon29-0.29.5
qt4-corelib-4.7.1
qt4-gui-4.7.1
w3m-0.5.3
openvpn-2.1.4
roxterm-1.17.1_1
wifimgr-1.7
```


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 8, 2011)

The only pattern I can find is that each one in the list contains or is next to a port that contains a '7' in the version number...

... Apart from "automake-1.4.6_6"

[/please_dont_ban]


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 8, 2011)

Could you all attach your `$ uname -a` please?


----------



## jgh@ (Mar 8, 2011)

```
FreeBSD eggman.experts-exchange.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     
[email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 8, 2011)

```
FreeBSD box 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #0 r219386: Mon Mar  7 22:23:38 CET 2011     
toor@box:/tmp/obj/usr/src/sys/BM64  amd64
```


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok, we found the problem: it's in ports-mgmt/fastest_sites not supporting Python 2.7. Just stop using fastest_sites.conf (I guess it's included in /etc/make.conf) until the port gets a fix.

Oh, I was forgetting: thanks to *jgh* for helping us debugging the problem.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 9, 2011)

Interesting find  Yes, I'm using that port indeed, and have 
	
	



```
.include "/usr/local/etc/ports_sites.conf"
```
 in /etc/make.conf. Well, had.

And indeed, there's the 'uncaptured' word that *make* choked on, right at the top of /usr/local/etc/ports_sites.conf:


```
error: [B]uncaptured[/B] python exception, closing channel <__main__.AsyncConnect at 0x2878b02c> (<class 
'socket.error'>:[Errno 61] Connection refused [/usr/local/lib/python2.7/asyncore.py|read|79] 
[/usr/local/lib/python2.7/asyncore.py|handle_read_event|435] 
[/usr/local/lib/python2.7/asyncore.py|handle_connect_event|443])
```


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 10, 2011)

wxs@ asked me to let you know that a fix was committed. Upgrade and go back to your fastest sites calculations!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks avilla@, it just showed up in portsnap here, so it should be fine from now on.


----------



## sutivnn (Mar 11, 2011)

```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/automake14
# make (fine)
# make all (fine)
# make install
===>  Installing for automake-1.4.6_6
===>   automake-1.4.6_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>   automake-1.4.6_6 depends on executable: automake-wrapper - found
===>   automake-1.4.6_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/automake14 already installed
Making install in .
/bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/bin
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 555 automake /usr/local/bin/automake-1.4
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 555 aclocal /usr/local/bin/aclocal-1.4
make 
make: don't know how to make uncaptured. Stop
*** Error code 2

Stop in /tmp/usr/ports/devel/automake14/work/automake-1.4-p6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/usr/ports/devel/automake14/work/automake-1.4-p6.
*** Error code 1
[url=http://www.noithat-fami.net]ná»™i tháº¥t fami[/URL] [url=http://www.noithat190.net.vn]ná»™i tháº¥t 190[/URL],
Stop in /tmp/usr/ports/devel/automake14/work/automake-1.4-p6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/automake14
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe you should read the entire thread ....


----------



## frafael (May 13, 2011)

*I am having same problem...*

Hi, I read entire topic, and I am still have problem with CMAKE.


```
Please submit a full bug report,
with preprocessed source if appropriate.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.4/Bootstrap.cmk.
---------------------------------------------
Error when bootstrapping CMake:
Problem while running make
---------------------------------------------
Log of errors: /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.4/Bootstrap.cmk/cmake_bootstrap.log
```


```
caipora# pkg_version -v | grep cmake
cmake-2.8.3_1                      <   needs updating (port has 2.8.4_1)
```


```
caipora# uname -a
FreeBSD caipora 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011
     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

avilla@ asks to remove fastest_sites.conf from /etc/make.conf, however I don't have it in my configuration.

Here is my Pyton version:


```
caipora# pkg_version -v | grep python
python26-2.6.6_1                    =   up-to-date with port
```


----------



## ToN (May 11, 2012)

*The problem still happens...*


```
[B]# csup -g ports-supfile[/B]
...
DONE
[B]# cd /usr/ports && make fetchindex[/B]
...
DONE
[B]# cd /usr/ports/devel/cmake && make[/B]
...
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.8/Source/cmFindPackageCommand.cxx: In member function
 'virtual bool cmFileListGeneratorMacProject::Search(const std::string&, cmFileList&)':
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.8/Source/cmFindPackageCommand.cxx:2223:
 internal compiler error: Segmentation fault: 11
Please submit a full bug report,
with preprocessed source if appropriate.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.8/Bootstrap.cmk.
---------------------------------------------
Error when bootstrapping CMake:
Problem while running make
---------------------------------------------
Log of errors: /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.8/Bootstrap.cmk/cmake_bootstrap.log
---------------------------------------------
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to kde@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.8/config.log" including the output of
the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.

[B]# uname -a[/B]
FreeBSD mail 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     
root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
[B]# cat /etc/make.conf[/B]
PERL_VERSION=5.12.4
[B]# pkg_version -v[/B]
bash-4.2.24                         <   needs updating (port has 4.2.28)
bison-2.5,1                         =   up-to-date with port
gettext-0.18.1.1                    =   up-to-date with port
glib-1.2.10_13                      =   up-to-date with port
gmake-3.82                          =   up-to-date with port
libiconv-1.14                       =   up-to-date with port
libtool-2.4.2                       =   up-to-date with port
m4-1.4.16,1                         =   up-to-date with port
openldap-client-2.4.31_1            =   up-to-date with port
pcre-8.30_2                         =   up-to-date with port
perl-5.12.4_4                       =   up-to-date with port
pkg-config-0.25_1                   =   up-to-date with port
```

What's wrong?
Thank's for your help!


----------

